# HAUSAUFGABEN-HEUTE.COM muss ich das bezahlen??? (84€)!!



## sponge522 (26 Februar 2006)

Hilfe!! habe mich versehentlich bei dieser seite angemeldet! Hat jemand da Erfahrungen? Muss ich wirklich 84euro bezahlen? für ein Jahr hausaufgaben hilfe?! HILFE!!!!


----------



## rolf76 (26 Februar 2006)

Lies mal hier:

Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## SEP (2 März 2006)

Weiter geht's im neuen "Masterthread zum Themenkomplex" HIER!_ - modaction.sep_


----------

